# Broadband Content Suggestion



## ryancherry (Sep 21, 2005)

I recently received an email announcing broadband content that is going to be available for free. Presumable it is to test the waters for a pay-to-play service in the future. You want to sell a million more machines and subscriptions? Put the Howard Stern On Demand in your content. The show is not available in all cable markets and I think its rather obvious that if he can increase the sales of Sirius so dramatically that it would do wonders for TiVo - cementing their place in the DVR market. Just my opinion.


----------



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

that is such a great idea....what a great way to get publicity for tivo. howard mentions havig tivo all the time anyway, but that would put his sales pitch on overdrive.

couple that with a way to stream sirius to your tivo and this would be a grand slam!


----------

